# Big barn doors for my shop?



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, I want to get rid of the crappy garage door that is on my current shop that I am remodeling. I would like to put swinging doors on it (barn doors) if you will. The only problem is that I have to span a 18 foot opening only seven feet high. I know there is going to be a lot of weight and leverage with a door that long but I was thinking of supporting the two top corners that meet with a cable attached to the side of the shop. For those of you who have built something similar how did you do it? Thanks for the advise.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Would it be possible to put large casters at the bottom-meeting corners?


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

My "Workshop in the Woods", built in '07, is actually a 24' x 28' "garage package" from Menards. (an upper mid-western "big box")

Since I was building a workshop, not a garage, I didn't want a typical garage door with all that cumbersome mechanism inside on the ceiling. My choice was two 60" x 80" double doors, one on the main level, and the other directly above, giving access to the loft. I reasoned that I was not likely to build any projects larger than the double door, nor was I going to have any machinery that was too large to fit through.

This has worked out very well and I'm pleased with my choice. I have been able to install well spaced lighting on the ceiling, and I have more wall space.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you thought of sliding doors as an option? Like these.
http://www.realcarriagedoors.com/sliding-garage-doors.php
Might be a better option and don't have to worry about the wind catching them and out of the way when open.
Just a thought.


----------



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

The shop that my dad and I share is in a 30 year old former poultry house, we have had "barn doors" on it all these years if we ever redo the doors we will eather go with a rollup garage door or sliding doors, on most newer poultry houses sliding doors are the standard as well as Rollseal ( by Hired Hand) but the Rollseal doors in my opinion are not secure enough for a shop. The barn doors catch a lot of wind.
I hope this helps
Kevin


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I built some sliding doors once for a plant; they weren't quite 18 ft. I don't think, but wouldn't have missed it far. The thing about sliding doors is that they are supported by ball bearing rollers at the top however many you want to put so the weight is distributed across the whole length of the door. Also you don't have to worry about the swing out arc. If something is in the way then you have to move it out of the way before you can swing a hinged door all the way around. Plus there is a lot of leverage that is pulling on the top hinges. If you're handy with metal working you can rig up you;re own hardware. You need a track of some sorts plus some brackets with some rollers that run on the track. You can just as easily have one door as two. Also, you can put a track on the bottom as well. There are lots of advantages that come with a sliding door/doors if you think on it.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

I understand that sliding doors would distribute the weight much better, but Those wont work in my situation. Just looking for advise on barn doors. And to brandon, that is a great idea, but the ground slants off pretty good outside the doors so I don't think that will work.


----------



## CovenantCreations (Jun 15, 2010)

Any one else dealt with anything like this?


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Have you considered making the opening smaller? You can add some windows for light and airflow and it will also give you more wall space for benches and tools.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I had to split two barn doors - one on each side….as the expanse across the shop opening was made to allow some larger tools to wheel in and out - about 13' or so. I used premium siding to make the doors as I wanted something strong but light (there is a single 1"X 2" frame around them (pocket screwed together) to give just a bit of support). I also hung them on piano hinges so that the stress is distributed evenly. The door frame has stops and jamb around them and a low flat threshold to allow rolling carts to move through. I reserved an area to put rollers on the door bottom if the stress and wood movement caused the doors to sag….but after a year that has been unnecessary - as the piano hinges are holding up very well.


----------

